# City of Bradford



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad the westfield is now underway... I think. Hope you had time to pop into the national museum of film and photography.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

one great English town.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

the_sage said:


> ..... the national museum of film and photography.


it's wonderful indeed!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you everyone.
I did walk past the now named _National Media Museum_, as some later postings will show. Time was running out, so I didn`t go in.
This is one of several places in and around Bradford that I do want to eventually visit.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*











​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Doesn't look like much tbh, looks rather vacant.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

lafreak84 said:


> Doesn't look like much tbh, looks rather vacant.


Tbh, I do try my best to be honest with what I photograph, as to try to make it as`what you see is what you get.` I can`t always say it works though. 
I do find it (especially Little Germany), interesting, but as you say, rather vacant. City centre regeneration is going on, but in my opinion, it still needs a lot more investment to reach its full potential.

There`s some more to come yet, which I think, is a more vibrant part of the city centre.

I do like older and rougher looking industrial cities though.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*







​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think Bradford has a lot of potential with a bit more investment. The stone architecture is quite distinct compared with the predominantly red brick of many other cities in the North.


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Interesting place!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bradford, Paul


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*

^^Thanks.









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some really beautiful architecture! Lovely shots showing the good the bad and the beautiful! A very coherent looking streetscape as well which is always pleasing on the eye.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*

^^Thanks.









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*









​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bradford*







​


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow,, very nice city with great architecture..


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful city...I like those old and massively built structures.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

pretty pictures of a lovely city.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

I looked through this whole thread yesterday before going to sleep, and Bradford looks like the kind of place I´d enjoy walking around


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely old architecture- they are massively built....and likewise, obviously a multicultural city.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice city.. great old building designs.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2021








*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bradford


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, CG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome and thanks once again for the updates


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Bradford looks nice!


----------

